# Nicotine and fitness.



## Ironbuilt (May 30, 2013)

Try not to smoke . Causes cancer ,lowers estrogen, curbs appetite, and make a person moody and depressed with nicotine in their hand.


----------



## Marshall (May 30, 2013)

That's too squatchy to read, IB. Sum it up; should I go buy some smokes for training days, or not? If so, filtered or unfiltered?


----------



## tripletotal (May 30, 2013)

http://athlete.io/2521/can-nicotine-safely-burn-fat-and-build-muscle-the-surprising-facts/

Yes. Or no. ha! What I mean is buy some nicotine gum, not cigarettes.


----------



## Flex2019 (May 30, 2013)

Shelby Starnes has written a couple of articles about using nicotine (gum or lozenges) while dieting. Seems it can definitely be effective, though I'm afraid to try after having been addicted to cigarettes for about ten years.


----------



## fubaseball (May 30, 2013)

Marshall said:


> That's too squatchy to read, IB. Sum it up; should I go buy some smokes for training days, or not? If so, filtered or unfiltered?



Cowboy Killers before a widow maker haha


----------



## fubaseball (May 30, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> Shelby Starnes has written a couple of articles about using nicotine (gum or lozenges) while dieting. Seems it can definitely be effective, though I'm afraid to try after having been addicted to cigarettes for about ten years.



I know a guy, 50+ who has never smoked a day in his life... But chews the gum. He is big and lean too... Don't know if it means anything


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 30, 2013)

Nice to see an article from my old board Mind and Muscle.... Wish that board hadn't dissolved into what it is today


----------



## chrisr116 (May 30, 2013)

I would be concerned of the addictive nature of any form of nicotine.  I am sure it will keep weight off...just look at most folks who quit smoking, they balloon up in weight.  

My brother dipped Copenhagen for 25 years, and stopped, and now has chewed nicotine gum for about 5 years.  He even gained weight from that change.  I think Copenhagen is so much stronger than the gum is the reason for his weight gain.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 30, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Nice to see an article from my old board Mind and Muscle.... Wish that board hadn't dissolved into what it is today


:sniper:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> What the fuck now you owned a board also?   That isnt from minuscule minds bro.



Calm down there gramps... I meant "my old board" as in that was my home forum. Caleb was the owner as I'm sure you know.
Now that you got your chance to bash and use "bro" for today go back to waiting for your next serving of ensure to be served to you.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 30, 2013)

Messin with Sasquatch!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 31, 2013)

It didnt come from there. Who is caleb. Dont be a hobo and jump board to board people theres no reason. Anasci has it all. Why don't like bro? Nevermind. . Smoke up!


----------



## FordFan (May 31, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Try not to smoke . Causes cancer ,lowers estrogen, curbs appetite, and make a person moody and depressed with nicotine in their hand.



Lowers estrogen?  Alright!!!! :headbang:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 31, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> It didnt come from there. Who is caleb. Dont be a hobo and jump board to board people theres no reason. Anasci has it all. Why don't like bro? Nevermind. . Smoke up!



That article was originally posted on mind and muscle under a weekly section called "chemically correct" 

Caleb is "Par Deus"... Who is quite a brilliant mind in this game.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 31, 2013)

Oh I saw it men's health. Lol.oh.well thot it was interesting.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 31, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Oh I saw it men's health. Lol.oh.well thot it was interesting.



Here I'll post a link to the section... There is a ton of stuff written by all kinds of crazy minds in this game.

Lyle McDonald, Patrick Arnold, bill Llewelyn and so on

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/articles/category/the-mind/chemically-correct/


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 31, 2013)

OK.thanks ..I didn't know lowers estro.so when people quit does estro go sky high if on AAS?


----------



## Marshall (Jun 1, 2013)

Pre-workout health?


----------

